# Castnetting for Flounder legal? Rip-free cast net?



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

I was on vacation in South Carolina, and couldn't catch much with bottom rigs from the pier. Well then, just goofing around, I went over by some seawall/mini-jetty type rocks around a couple of oceanfront homes, and made three casts with my cast net: 

- Cast One:Three sheepshead, 
- Cast Two: One sheepshead, one flounder, 
- Cast Three: Two Flounder, one sheepshead. 

I had to cast right onto the submerged rocks to catch them. All the flounder were big, 4-6 inches larger than keeper size. This was my last day, so I let my $40 Walmart castnet get ripped up on the rocks, but between sheepshead fins and the rocks, it was ripped up. I threw the fish back, but thought, man I need to plan on fishing like this next time.

So my question is, is it legal to castnet for flounder in coastal SC and GA? Is there a castnet that can be used on rocks that will not rip up, like a chain mail cast net or something more durable to drag across the rocks?

Thanks for any advice,

Bryan


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

You need either a regular saltwater fishing license or a different kind, I don't quite remember.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Not sure about NC or GA, but in VA you need a saltwater license and a cast net license if your going for anything other than bait.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

OK glad to hear that I will likely be able to get properly licensed to go for more than bait. 

I was kind of shocked at how productive this looked like it could be, but knew I would rip nets every time unless I can find a cast net that the rocks and fins won't damage too badly. I see some expensive nets at Bass Pro that say they're rip free, but don't know if casting into the rocks is gonna shred whatever level net I get after a couple of outings?


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Cast netting can be really fun. You almost never know what you might get. In va the license is only $10 to be able to keep things other than bait. Should be about the same price in ga-sc i would imagine. 

I think using a chain mail cast net would be really heavy and almost impossible to throw and have it open. Rust might be a problem too. Just use some mono line to repair the holes that get torn. Think about this...If your mono line net gets torn when pulling it free from the rocks the chain would just get stuck and not rip thus causing complete failure of the net.


----------



## SoutheastYakFish (Jan 26, 2007)

yes, in hindsight, i think i could've repaired my rips with some extra mono line


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got one that was shredded in an oyster bed casting for shrimp ..... repaired it with mono and it's still going .....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

In SC is it not legal to take gamefish (sheeps, flounder) with a cast net. Hook and line or gigging only.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is a sight that has all the stuff you need for repairing your nets as well as new nets. I would deffinately start with the book "How To Make and Mend Cast Nets". And if you do find a place where you can net game fish you could start using something like a mullet net, it is a large mesh type net with heavy leadlines so it gets down on big fish fast. And should be easier to repair since the mesh size is larger.
http://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=page.display&page_id=36


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Now you know where the fish are. Go hit the sheeps with some fiddler crabs or shrimp and the flounder with some minnows and you'll get your keepers. Ya gotta fish where the fish are


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Now you know where the fish are. Go hit the sheeps with some fiddler crabs or shrimp and the flounder with some minnows and you'll get your keepers. Ya gotta fish where the fish are


Bingo, you located them...now catch em with a rod.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Where was this EXACT Spot again? 


> Bingo, you located them...now catch em with a rod.



My thoughts also.. ditto....
Just keep your *Rock Hole* a secret...


----------

